# Photo taken in the Gym Nov 2014



## felix42 (Nov 6, 2014)

This video is a photo montage of photos taken of me in the gym this week 10 days after winning the Mr Physique and Mr Athletic o40s classes at the NIFMA Show which was held in Belfast on the 26th of Oct. I am 45 years old.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsjeZqLRkWs


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 6, 2014)

Lookin good dude


----------



## felix42 (Nov 7, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Lookin good dude



Thanks very much.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking lean


----------



## John Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## felix42 (Nov 13, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> Looking lean



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Nov 13, 2014)

John Johnson said:


> Nice job.



Thanks very much.


----------

